
Can a WordPress site scale to 180M users? - FahadUddin92
I am working on a site that uses WordPress. I want to be able to scale it to 180 million users per day. Can I do it using WordPress?
======
fairpx
If starting with WP is faster, do so. Assuming you'll have some form of
business model way before you get to 180M users, you'll probably want to
switch at some point. It won't be an issue, focus on scaling to 100k users
first ;)

~~~
le-mark
Otherwise, the math is pretty easy. The key questions are: how many requests
per user per session, how many request per user per minute, and how many
request per second can the hardware serve?

Supposing an even distribution of 180M visits per day and 1 requests per
visit:

    
    
      125,000 visitors per minute
    
      125,000 http request per minute
    
      2,083 requests per second
    

That should be doable on a large vps of some sort, even for wordpress.

Now the question is, how complex is the workflow? Certainly a visit will
consist of more than one request. Also, visitor frequency will most likely
peak during certain periods of the day/week.

------
ohashi
tl;dr: yes.

[http://reviewsignal.com/blog/2016/09/14/500month-
enterprise-...](http://reviewsignal.com/blog/2016/09/14/500month-enterprise-
wordpress-hosting-performance-benchmarks-2016/)

if it's static cache hits, tons of companies can do 5000/second without issue.

------
crispytx
It looks like the guys at WPEngine have written an eBook about scaling
WordPress if you want to check it out:
[https://wpengine.com/resources/scaling-wordpress-high-
traffi...](https://wpengine.com/resources/scaling-wordpress-high-traffic/)

~~~
hank808
I just skimmed their book. Seems mostly useless. No mention of load balancing.
No mention of memcache, etc. etc.

------
mattbgates
WordPress itself, as in the source code, can definitely handle however many
visitors gets thrown at it. Where you'd have to scale is the amount of RAM
where your website sits. I've been pretty successful with testing 10,000
visitors over a minute period on 512 MB of RAM without issues, though I
recommend you have at least Memcached installed and enabled.

If you're talking about 100,000+ visitors, than you'd probably want to get
some good advertising and update your RAM.

------
csa
This is definitely premature optimization. Somewhere between zero and 180
million, the decision on how best to optimize will be much easier to answer.

Focus now on getting lots of uniques.

------
twobyfour
With caching proxies and load balancing and whatnot, Wordpress can scale to
whatever number of viewers you may happen to have.

What Wordpress may not scale to support easily is the complexity of features
that a site may have accumulated by the time it gets to 180M users.

------
jamesmp98
Do you even need to worry about that many? I don't mean to sound rude, but I
doubt you'll ever hit 180M

~~~
FahadUddin92
Startups need to worry about scaling.

~~~
Tomte
No, startups need to worry about surviving the starting up phase and getting
to the 10000 users stage.

The few 10000 users companies then need to worry about getting to the million
users stage.

And so on.

------
FahadUddin92
I just saw that sites like TechCrunch are built using WordPress. If one of the
top 1000 visited sites in the world can use WP, its likely that it is able to
serve a large number of people.

~~~
gexla
I believe it's hosted by
[https://vip.wordpress.com/](https://vip.wordpress.com/)

------
tabeth
The short answer is yes. That being said, you have to ask yourself if that's
the most pressing issue your site has. Almost certainly it is not.

